# علشان عيون البنات ^_^ ... بيجامات شتاء (من تجميعي )



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

*حلو أبو بنطلون جرايد دا 

بس المصيبة لو قعدو يقروا الأخبار 
*​:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حلو أبو بنطلون جرايد دا
> 
> بس المصيبة لو قعدو يقروا الأخبار
> *​
> :new6::new6::new6:​




تصدقي صح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسيييي كتيييير 
لمرورك الجميييييييل 
نورتيني :new8:

​


----------



## soul & life (15 ديسمبر 2014)

حلووين اوى ايوه كده يا شيخة مش تقوليلى بيجامات رجالى


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2014)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ​


*عجبووونى موووت دووووول 
بحب الاستايلات دى موووت 
زوقك حلو امرمر :new8:*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> حلووين اوى ايوه كده يا شيخة مش تقوليلى بيجامات رجالى



:new6::new6:
ماعملت فساتين زفاف للبنات :smil12:
ميرسي لمرورك حببتي بجد نوووورتيني:love45:

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *عجبووونى موووت دووووول
> بحب الاستايلات دى موووت
> زوقك حلو امرمر :new8:*​



طوووووووويب :smil12:
ميرسي ياقلبي انا لمرورك الغاااالي :36_3_15:
​


----------

